# Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Blue Screen nach Anmeldung



## Alex Duschek (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Stunden das Problem, dass mein Rechner nach der WIndows Anmeldung innerhalb von 30 Sekunden einen BSOD zeigt, entweder ohne genaue Meldung oder mit IRQ NOT LESS OR EQUAL. Abgesichterter Modus funktioniert ebenfalls nicht, ich habe alle Moeglichkeiten ausgeschoepft. Chkdsk, Windows Speicherueberpruefungstool, BIOS Einstellungen auf default ... nix hilft, ich komme nicht mehr richtig ins Windows.

Momentan bin ich mit einer Ubuntu CD online und brauche jetzt Tipps, wie ich das Problem beheben kann. Der Fehler trat auf, als ich ein Programm installieren wollte. Dabei startete der Computer ploetzlich und ohne Warnung neu, seither besteht das Problem. Ich kann auf alle Daten zugreifen, ich koennt auch ein Speicherabbild reinstellen, wenn das was hilft und mir jemand sagt, in welchen Dateien das zu finden ist.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich ohne Neuinstallation mein Windows retten kann? Ich hab aktuell kein Installationsmedium hier, hoechstens ne Prof Version von Win 7, aber ich weiss nicht obs mit der gehen wuerde ...


----------



## fluessig (4. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme an, dass du auch die Möglichkeit eines früheren Systempunktes schon ausgeschöpft hast. Mit Windows 7 hatte ich noch kein Problem, aber wenn es nur annähernd so gut wie unter XP geht, dann solltest du die Installations DVD auftreiben. Mit der automatischen Reperatur konnte man unter XP viel retten.


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, das dachte ich mir schon auch, aber das geht fruehestens am Montag, ich pendle uebers Wochenende immer und diese Woche gluecklicherweise auch noch am Donnerstag. Systemwiederherstellung war natuerlich mein erster Versuch, aber ebenso erfolglos. Kann ich mit einer Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Version eine Reparatur durchfuehren? An die wuerde ich uebers MSDNAA rankommen, aber ich hab halt wie gesagt Home Premium


----------



## fluessig (4. Februar 2011)

Aus MSDNAA kenn ich eigentlich nur die Professional Variante. Nutzt du vielleicht ein Notebook auf dem eine versteckte Partition mit dem Win7 Setup drauf ist (z.B. bei Acer so üblich).


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. Februar 2011)

Jup, das habe ich, aber wie gesagt, ich komm da nicht ran, weil eben der Rechner keine 30 Sekunden im Betrieb durchhaelt ohne BS ... ich hab mich eben schlau gemacht, unter Windows 7 gibts sowas Aehnliches wie eine Reparaturinstallation, die funktioniert allerdings nur aus dem laufenden Betrieb heraus, was wie erwaehnt leider unmoeglich ist ...

Falls sich jemand mal dieselben Fragen wie ich stellt, sollte folgender Link helfen

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html

Man benoetigt ein laufendes Windows 7, um eine Reparaturinstallation durchzufuehren. Abgesichterter Modus funktioniert auch nicht ... mit XP haette ich das Problem bereits geloest ... echt schwach


----------



## KaiBone (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
jede Windows 7 Installationsdatei besitzt alle Dateien für alle Versionen, die Funktionsweise wird nur durch den Code bestimmt, so weit mit bekannt ist.

Ich gehe davon aus das du auch schon die Wiederherstellungskonsole von Win7 versucht hast? Falls nicht wäre das ein denkbarer Punkt. Beim booten auf F8 drücken oben ganz oben stehen "Computer reparieren" dort kannst du die automatische Systemstartdiganose nutzen.
Falls du nicht über F8 an die Optionen rakommst kannst du auch die Installations-CD einlegen dort findest du die Optionen unter "Systemreparaturoptionen".

Wie man an die Reparaturinstallation rankommt kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich über eine Systemupgradeinstallation. Allerdings ohne Gewähr.

Gruß ZeroFire


----------

